# New programming setup



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Just set up JMRI with decoder pro and the Sprog II programmer. Gonna have to get used to it. Running JMRI 3.0 at this point. Couple of points/observations/questions...

When it detects an already installed decoder, it usually shortlists a few similar possibilities...is there any issue if you choose the wrong one?

It seems that with my preprogrammed locos, although it recognizes that it is a programmed engine, it does not pick up the 4 digit addresses, which I easily reprogram...am I potentially losing other programming too?

Took me a few locos before I started putting EMD, alco etc instead of Atlas, kato and such in the "manufacturer" field, lol.

Would have been nice to have control over sound, oh well.

Any other hints or suggestions?

At least now I have freed up my additional Super chief system that was being wasted, used only on a test track!

Craig


----------



## manchesterjim (Dec 30, 2011)

dablaze said:


> Took me a few locos before I started putting EMD, alco etc instead of Atlas, kato and such in the "manufacturer" field, lol.
> 
> Would have been nice to have control over sound, oh well.
> 
> Craig


Craig,

Interesting that you have to use EMD, etc......Decoder pro on my system goes by maker/model of the decoder......so for example: Digitrax, then DH124 or Soundtraxx, then TCU-1000, etc.

When I select by decoder, I get control over sound and such. Only problem is, the Soundtraxx decoders need the programming booster for some of the sound functions.

Jim


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Sean (NIMT) sells the booster. I got one from him and it works great. easy install.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

> Interesting that you have to use EMD


 It's not that I have to, was just that there was another field shortly after for Model, so I assumed that it was for the prototype, it just seemed to be an informational field and had no effect on anything but the roster info.

The booster will probably be my next move!

This stuff is addictive...good thing the wife works a few night shifts lol.

Craig


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Does anyone else use a Sprog 2? The day I set it up it worked fine but now it wont go into programming mode...my preferences are all correct, i must have done something dumb.

If there is anyone experienced with this system, I will go into more detail.

Craig


----------

